# Newbie pl training pl'ers advice appreciated



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

So as a rookie to this, I need all the guys that arent afraid to bash me for doing something stupid...I just started The Cube Boss method yesterday.
Lets start with my physique and goals.... Im 20% bodyfat would like to be competitive at 15% and maintain that? However in line with this goal I still eat plenty of carbs and protein I have my fat intake low...Is that dumb? Lol im running a very small calorie deficit, but am hoping to gain strength anyway due to the use of Tren, its worked that way before for me, so it seems like a good idea..
Cardio I just walk to the gym...lol

Monday:ME deadlift day. I thought due to the percentages and amount of weight I was lifting I figured it would be a breeze.. WRONG Block pulls at 85% which worked out to like 390lbs were a bitch..lol I had already done 5 sets of heavy dlifts and it just killed me.
Then on to 2'deficits my form SUCKED. My shoulders would round on these (i wish I would have took a video) 
By the time I got to assisstant work,, I was beat.
4 sets bent over rows 185 for 15
4 sets of machine rows 170 for 15
3 sets of shrugs 315 for 10 reps
3 sets decline abs for 15 reps (about I didnt really count except on first set after that I just went made sureI had another rep left in tank and terminated set)

Ill start taking videos and figure out how to post them... Today is Bench reps day

Any input would be great as I know um screwing something up im too green not to be


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh the machine rows actually lat pulldowns sorry


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 4, 2014)

Carb control is one key component of weight loss, but itis really about your macros and specific diet (and when you eat it!)


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

I do not believe a whole lot in nutrient timing.. as far as weight loss goes you lose when energy need exceeds energy intake... fat loss can be accomplished many ways...I like carbs because they taste good so I run a deficit with higher carbs... Im not trying to get "shredded so nutrient timing, keto, whatever isnt important


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 4, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Carb control is one key component of weight loss, but itis really about your macros and specific diet (and when you eat it!)


Not it isn't.  The only key component to weight loss is portion control.

Cut calories below maintenance and you lose weight

Blob here is my advice and I will be blunt 

You are a fool if you drop your calories and try to recomp. You are retarded if you do it by dropping your carb intake 

Your program as you see is a lot of volume. You need to smash a box of cereal before you train. And eat poptarts while training. It's become a joke about the poptarts but I don't gas out during a 3 hour squat day.

You will recomp gradually on this program regardless of what you try and do calorie wise.  The amount of work is just that high.

You will pile on muscle and we know what that does for bodyfat.

Eat to fuel your training. Don't be a pig on non training days.  Get extra sleep.  Employ every recovery tool you have. You will grow and your bf% will decrease. It's in the bag.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you POB this is the kind of advice im looking for... will be upping total calories back up to a surplus right now carb intake feels good its about double my protein will simply add another meal and a half in... And yup the volume is an ass kicker.. 2 sessions in and loving it


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

Day 2
Rep bench day
Unlike my deadlift session I was under no silly illusion about percentages this time
Bench press (this form is slightly new to me, tucking elbows way in pushing straight on the bar reall6 murdered my front delts) had a lot of fun
So it called for about 12 reps at 70% 1rm
Worked out to 195 for 12 rounded off set 2 did not make 12 reps nor on set 3
It got bad with 75% closegrips 
205 for 8
By the time i finished doing pause reps my shoulders, triceps, chest were hammered
On to assisstance work
Machine rows wide bar 90lbs 15 reps 4 sets
Lat Pulldowns 70lbs 3 sets 12 reps
Lateral raise 25lbs (i know dont laugh my shoulders were already screaming for mercy) 3 sets 15 reps
And decline sit ups with a 35 lb weight on chest 10-12 reps 3 sets. My core i discovered is pitiful... going to have to really hammer it to get it in line. This may be part of reason dlift form sucks under high volume heavy load.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not it isn't.  The only key component to weight loss is portion control.
> 
> Cut calories below maintenance and you lose weight
> 
> ...



Damn so the poptarts actually help that much eh? And im subbing to this blod as i need to hear this stuff as well, and want to follow along to see how u do!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm pretty excited to see this too.  Good luck bro!  Give it hell


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 6, 2014)

So wednesday was a day off, and strangely I was rather sore after the bench session tuesday havent been sore like that in a whike, back chest just smashed.

So ive upped my calories oer POB its kinda uncomfortable because im already 20% bodyfat but im trusting in the experience of nore advanced lifters abd just getting after it....today will be dynamic legs


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 6, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Damn so the poptarts actually help that much eh? And im subbing to this blod as i need to hear this stuff as well, and want to follow along to see how u do!



I eat pop tarts before every workout. And sometimes have a few during and sometimes a few after.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2014)

I eat a cup of oatmeal with a cup of blue berries and a banana before the gym. I save the fast carbs from the pop tarts for a post meal.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 7, 2014)

Hahaha I love poptarts...yummmm..

Today was DE squat day
The 8 sets of speed squats wasnt terribly difficult, but moving on to the front squats... Yikes. I watched a video of Dan Greene performing them to get the form right, and they just plain were horrific. Suppose to be getting sets of six was getting 4, and it was murderous felt like I was being choked, it felt friggn heavy my veins were about to pop I was gonna puke... IT WAS AWESOME. Lol
Then did some pause squats...
 On to assisstance
Did 4 sets 12 leg curls
4 sets of goodmornings 12 reps
Did 3 sets if pull ups reps (as many as i could)
Then finished 4 sets sit ups with a 45 lb plate


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 7, 2014)

I like what steele does.  It's more in line with the advice a pro buddy of mine gave me.  Save the simple carbs post workout where it will spike your insulin.  15mins later eat a high protein, low fat, low carb meal (fats and carbs slow the digestion).  Granted that's coming from the bodybuilding world so take it for what it's worth for your goals I guess.  Eat whatever you need to make it through your training.  I stay loaded up on rolled oats and peanut butter pre and don't have problems gassing out during long PL sessions.  But I prefer to replace the banana with kale as it is a much richer source of potassium, vitamins A, C, and even a lil extra protein.  Also, I've heard from several PL'rs in my area that 15% is the ideal bf for PL'ing.  Bro science, or anecdotal at best, but one is a multiple world record holder so if he told me taking showers made you weak, I'd be one nasty motherfuker.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 7, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I like what steele does.  It's more in line with the advice a pro buddy of mine gave me.  Save the simple carbs post workout where it will spike your insulin.  15mins later eat a high protein, low fat, low carb meal (fats and carbs slow the digestion).  Granted that's coming from the bodybuilding world so take it for what it's worth for your goals I guess.  Eat whatever you need to make it through your training.  I stay loaded up on rolled oats and peanut butter pre and don't have problems gassing out during long PL sessions.  But I prefer to replace the banana with kale as it is a much richer source of potassium, vitamins A, C, and even a lil extra protein.  Also, I've heard from several PL'rs in my area that 15% is the ideal bf for PL'ing.  Bro science, or anecdotal at best, but one is a multiple world record holder so if he told me taking showers made you weak, I'd be one nasty motherfuker.



Oh good! I hate showers anyway..lol... Believe me im keeping an eye on the mirror watching for fat growth, if im getting none and my strength and musculature are growing thats cool with me my bodyfat% would be slowly creeping down...Which is fine...All the advice is the same pretty much ingest carbs plenty of proteins...Im keeping track of food consumption so adjustments can be made if fat starts creeping on...I still wont just drop any macro low ill keep in balanced regardless


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 8, 2014)

Bodybuilder/weakness day

So first off 
Standing Military Press 135 4x13
Upright Rows 135 4x10 (even threw an intensity set in there did some rest pauses and cranked out a set of 20)
Shrugs 315 4x12 (good pause and squeeze at the top)
Bicep Curls 85 4x??? (didnt really count just repped it out)
Static holds with 455 and 475 did 2 at 455 for about 20 seconds did 2 at 475 for about 15 seconds.... I could have held much longer but my feminine hands started crying and I had to drop the weight
Lat Pulldowns 80lbs 4x12

I really wanted to get some sdl in there and probably a couple sets of gm's but my training partner had to split and I gotta confess I was starving, dinner just got annhiliated by my metabolism some how

P.S. Calories way up,,, probably too much. about 5700 calories for thursday and friday each


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah bro 5700 might be a tad high lol


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah bro 5700 might be a tad high lol




hahahaha.... I know I went on a rampage, I was waking up in the middle of the night, not once but twice to smash back a couple cups of oats, peanut butter, egg whites mixed in, with a protein shake to wash it down...lol... Been really hungry.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 11, 2014)

Today was a DE deadlift day
Was feeling good and strong today
So I went a little heavier on the deads 8sets of 3
4 sets of rack pulls sets of 6
2"deficit 2 sets of 8
Still feeling ok so went a little heavier on accessory work as well
Lat pulldowns 4 sets of 12 at 90
Machine rows 4 sets of 8 at 100lbs
at this point my work out partner was spent and tapped out I really should have stayed and killed some more accessory work but alas I left with him
Im not gonna lie though my hands were sore from all the heavy gripping
It was pretty awesome


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 11, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Today was a DE deadlift day
> Was feeling good and strong today
> So I went a little heavier on the deads 8sets of 3
> 4 sets of rack pulls sets of 6
> ...


We speed pull as a 2nd movement after speed squats.

The combination of the 2 with sled or GHR work in also will run you into the ground.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 13, 2014)

throwing the sled in there sounds like an amazing recipe for puking,,lol... My gym is far too fluffy.. No sled.. probably frown on puking but who cares


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 13, 2014)

today was a heavy bench day
Felt strong again today so I upped those numbers on the percentages a bit, it was calling for sets of 3 but it was far too light at the given percentage (I busted out ten and still had some in the tank) so I called it a warm up and upped it to 275 for 5 sets of 3 (which still wasnt difficult)
However cranking up the close grip for sets of 1 at 285 was a different story very difficult...lol
did 4 sets of 6 on the bench pause (still felt good, thanks to POB I now bring poptarts with me, lol) so I still had plenty of gas,, strangely the poptarts really work..
Did some incline dumbells for accessory just to change it up 4 sets of 15ish 60lbs (hind sight I should have done some bp from the floor for that mid range sticky point I got, ill remember next time
lat pulldowns 4 sets 100lbs for 10
more situps with a 35lb weight on my chest

My waist line has crept up 1 inch in this process,,, my calories are at 3500 now (they were 5000 plus, I have an insane appetite so its easy to get out of control)
gonna see if that slows down the fat creeping in...

Will get a couple squat videos for tomorrow I know my form needs work and I need some help I think


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 13, 2014)

Blob if u don't like front squats try Olympic squats. I don't do any front squats with the cube.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 13, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> We speed pull as a 2nd movement after speed squats.
> 
> The combination of the 2 with sled or GHR work in also will run you into the ground.




you have any reccomendations for a sled substitute?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> you have any reccomendations for a sled substitute?



rope and tire


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> rope and tire



Or a wheelbarrow without the tire lol.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup i made a sled from a tire to which i put in ply wood to hold extra weights, and got a screw in eyelet from home depot, and some washers and a nut to fasten it thru the tire, then got a tow strap from my truck and hooked it up.... Good to go


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 13, 2014)

Sounds amazing will do thank you guys


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2014)

Dafuq you mean "strangely the poptarts worked?? "

You doubtin me son? You bettah recognize boooiiiiiieeee


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol...Never will i doubt again and they are amazing ill say


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I missed a day squat (reporting it on ny log anyway)
So squat day was for reps and it kicked my ass honestly
Standard squats 3 sets of 8 with just 225 not terribly intense
On to front squats 
3 sets for 6 at 245 which as you know front squats are HARD but im sticking with them...Well because they suck...lol
Pause squats 3 sets of 8 at 205
Cant remember what accessory work I did, im thinking some leg press, hamstrings, and hack squats 3 sets for 12 to 15.
Ate some poptarts they were smores and delicious..lol


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 18, 2014)

Today was deadlift rep day
Today I had a back pump just walking up the stairs at work started hitting deads and sheeeesh it was complaints and whining from me the whole time
Deads 315 for 3 sets 8, 10, and 8
Rack Pulls 345 3 sets 6, 8, 8
2" deficits 295 2 sets, 10, 8 (I coulda done more but my back was just super pumped and ruining my life..lol
Accessory
Pull ups 4 sets as many reps as possible, with my recent weight gain (im weighing like 230 now) this came out to 8 being this heavy they are haaaaard for me
Lat pulldowns 4 sets at 70 for 15
Shrugs 3 sets at 315 didnt count just went


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 18, 2014)

So my diet for some reason is waaaay out of control its a fight for willpower to stay at 3500 calories... Unfortunately eating more is packing on weight ive gained 12 pounds from eating in the high 4,s to mid 5,s why i dialed it back fat was just coning on fast


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 18, 2014)

Try lying on the floor when you get the back pumps. Or GENTLY getting in there with a lacrosse ball. I say gently because you don't want to beat yourself up to bad, but just get in there enough to get some relief between sets.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah I tried the floor thing, somewhat helpful I did go look for one of those little foam roller things but couldnt find one.... Surprisingly the most relief I got was when I strapped on a weight belt and sinched that puppy up.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> So my diet for some reason is waaaay out of control its a fight for willpower to stay at 3500 calories... Unfortunately eating more is packing on weight ive gained 12 pounds from eating in the high 4,s to mid 5,s why i dialed it back fat was just coning on fast


Maybe some ephedrine to help decrease that appetite? Or drol?


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 20, 2014)

Yup went with some ephedrine,,, but I noticed that the biggest help has been upping my fat intake. It was at like 35 a day... I bumped it up to about a 100 and dialed carbs back to about 1 gram per pound its really working well for appetite.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 20, 2014)

Heavy leg day

Ok so the squats are getting easier already.
back squatsd 80% of 1rm at 315 5 sets of 5 with one or two still in the tank (a big improvement)
front squat 85% 325 3 sets of 1 (holy crap I almost blew out my O ring)
Pause squats 75% 295 3 sets of 6 

dumbell lunges 10 reps each leg 4 sets
Leg Press 4 sets of 15
Sit ups 4 sets of 12 still using 35lb plate (I like it)

Had to cut out a little early for work,,, I need to start allowing for more time. These sessions are taking longer than I am used... It just doesnt look like it is going to take that much time in my head but in practice.. these are about 1 hour to 1 hour and 45 could go to 2 hours if I had enough time to get all my accessory work I wanna work in


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 20, 2014)

Any one have any reccomendations on accessory work that you can see I might be missing.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2014)

Where are these leg presses coming from?  And the lunges?


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 21, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Any one have any reccomendations on accessory work that you can see I might be missing.....



Dips and tate presses on bench day.  We also do a few sets of hammer curls on bench day to keep the biceps healthy.  I would ditch the machine rows for kroc rows.  But that's just me.  There's more than one way to fuk this chicken so it's not always a right or wrong thing


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 24, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Where are these leg presses coming from?  And the lunges?




Sooooo you think these are bad idea?


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 24, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Dips and tate presses on bench day.  We also do a few sets of hammer curls on bench day to keep the biceps healthy.  I would ditch the machine rows for kroc rows.  But that's just me.  There's more than one way to fuk this chicken so it's not always a right or wrong thing



Will do ill start getting them in on next bench day


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok so I tried to post a video of my deadlifts again. But I cant get it to work.

Anyway
Heavy deads
85% reps of 4 of 405 4 sets (easy, i noticed these lifts are getting easier fast)
90% 2 sets of 1 2" deficit
80% 3 sets of 6 (these were a bitch my hands hurt like a biatch)
Then 4 sets of lat pulldowns at 90lbs sets of 12
4 sets of upright rows 225lbs sets of 8
3 sets of bicep curls 115lbs sets of 8

Then all done (forgot abs) but felt good for the duration awesome workout


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2014)

Missed 2 workouts due to holiday, buuuut I dont care. Lol it aint gonna kill me

Anyway today was de deadlifts
Its interesting to note im pretty sure the percentages worked out to what I was using for reps on week 1 I think.
So anyway it was 6 sets of 3 at a very high pace which had me breathing hard.

Rack pulls 2 sets of 8 at 355

Deficits 3 sets of 6 at 295

Pull ups 4 sets amraps
Machine rows 130lbs 4 sets of 7
Barbell curls 115 3 sets of 8
Then decline situps with a 35 strapped to chest 3 sets (hit a pr here 15 reps WOOT WOOT) LOL

All in all setting pr's for reps it seems every rep day, and heavy days the weights are too light been having to increase...
Been hearing some negative stuff from some guys about this program and truthfully I can see that they have some valid gripes, however this is my first time training like this and getting very good results so ill see it through... Also body composition is changing no longer putting on any fat and experiencing hypertrophic side effects (awesome) oh and to add reducing calories to 3000 has actually stimulated some fat loss (****ing weird to lose at 3000) and certainly not getting weaker... going to enjoy the ride till something breaks then adjust.
Further note I dropped calories down to 3000 based on some free advice from a dude named Mike Israetel did the one time nutrition block from him after sending some pics etc...He reccomended reduce bf to 15% keeping carbs and calories high as possible he shot me a 3100 cal diet for lifting days 2600 for non... Non lifting days carbs are just under 1 gram a pound..Lifting days carbs are upwards of 3000 timed around workouts and morning, Fats are to be reduced first before carbs if weight loss stalls.... I could go into details if anyone is interested as the diet is amazing and includes things like fruit loops...lmbo yes seriously...


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2014)

Oops not 3000 but 300..
So yeah suck it low carb dieters...lol... I was warned after hitting 15% if I want to continue dropping bf, Ill need to eventually reduce carbs and lose strength...


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2014)

HEAVY BENCH DAY

Broke protocol and tried a new PR today and PR is up 15 lbs... My workout partner is up 10 lbs but was all dejected because it wasnt enough he tried for 275 and missed and got all mopey..

So heavy bench
5 sets of 5 at 255 (1 set 315 for 1)
Close grips 2 sets 275 for 1
Pause Reps 2 sets 245 for 4 (3 second pause)
More close grips 4 sets 135 for ???? A lot..lol
Dumb bell incline 4 sets of 15 60lbs
And that was it..lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice pressing blob. And good luck with the diet.

Why so surprised about the carb intake not being cut to nothing?


----------

